
Giving Hitler Hell - curtis
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2005/07/21/AR2005072101680_pf.html
======
toolsadmin
I wonder why those recollections never mention countless other peoples killed
in nazi deathcamps - gypsies, catholics, slavs, the disabled, and if they do
its cursory at best (a few lines in the whole article).

What does Weiss think about the reversal of roles in the modern day conflict
between Israelis and Palestinians?

